# met a lady in tesco who didnt reconize me



## traceycat (Mar 24, 2011)

was in doing my shopping today at tesco with my daughter when a woman came up to me an said my goddness i didnt reconize you, you have lost so much weight, she said she only new who i was cause she new my daughter, i was well chuffed.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2011)

That's wonderful Tracey!


----------



## MargB (Mar 24, 2011)

Brilliant!  Bet you were walking on air after that.

Well done.


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 24, 2011)

That's brilliant tracey x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 24, 2011)

What a great compliment


----------



## traceycat (Mar 24, 2011)

i sure was, i was well chuffed.


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2011)

Ah Tracey thats such a boost nice news hun xx


----------



## traceycat (Mar 24, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Ah Tracey thats such a boost nice news hun xx



it was hun, it realy made my day cause i thought i looked realy bloated today an was looking in ever shop window at myself thinking omg you look awful, so it realy boosted my confidance


----------



## Blythespirit (Mar 25, 2011)

Nothing lifts the day like a compliment! Well done. We don't often see the change in ourselves so it's good when someone else points it out to us.  XXXXX


----------



## cazscot (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats fantastic Tracey it has happened to me a few times and it makes you feel great doesnt it  xxx


----------



## traceycat (Mar 26, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Thats fantastic Tracey it has happened to me a few times and it makes you feel great doesnt it  xxx



it realy does carol, ive actuly started noticing myself that ive lost weight now even though the scales are staying the same im feeling alot better in myself, i can power walk an play about with the grandkids.


----------



## am64 (Mar 26, 2011)

well done tracey ....so glad you are feeling the difference x


----------



## traceycat (Mar 26, 2011)

am64 said:


> well done tracey ....so glad you are feeling the difference x



thanks am, long may it last, could just be all this nice weather we have been having thats making me feel good.


----------



## am64 (Mar 26, 2011)

traceycat said:


> thanks am, long may it last, could just be all this nice weather we have been having thats making me feel good.



hahha see other thread !! i loved Northern Ireland after visiting loads in the 1980's with my best uni friend from Enniskillen !


----------



## traceycat (Mar 26, 2011)

am64 said:


> hahha see other thread !! i loved Northern Ireland after visiting loads in the 1980's with my best uni friend from Enniskillen !



yeah it is a lovely place, people usaly only hear about all the bad stuff that goes on here but there are lovely places here. my hubby an i are hoping to go to a place called dunluce castle in antrim coast tomorrow weather premiting.


----------



## am64 (Mar 26, 2011)

traceycat said:


> yeah it is a lovely place, people usaly only hear about all the bad stuff that goes on here but there are lovely places here. my hubby an i are hoping to go to a place called dunluce castle in antrim coast tomorrow weather premiting.



i pm you x


----------



## veganlass (Mar 27, 2011)

Well done, hopefully someone will do that to me soon.

Reminds me of a few years ago I bumped into a work colleague in M&S and she said , rather loudly " Oh didnt recognised you dressed".. I was a nurse then, so she hadnt seen me in mufti.


----------

